# Weather guy getting desperate!



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Snow season is coming to an end and we haven't had dink this season. The one weather guy has us down for "significant" snow totals. Yet even while he's doing the forecast and showing the next 5 days he has in the mid 40's for the high and high 30's for the low. I might have to send him a refresher course on how to read weather maps.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

Our weather guys tried to push on the people that we got 39" of snow thus far. He is full of sh!t. We have ONLY had about 10" of snowfall.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

The other night , just before he went to commercial break, our local weather man says snow forecasted over night.  HUH? I just looked at three different forecasts online and didn't see any mention of snow. He comes back after commercial and says it will just be atmospheric snow and will melt before it hits the ground. I was so pi$$ed because I was ready to head out the door and I waited around to hear that.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Accuwrong still keeps saying more snow the rest of winter. Still waiting for that...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

DodgeBlizzard;1453677 said:


> The other night , just before he went to commercial break, our local weather man says snow forecasted over night. HUH? I just looked at three different forecasts online and didn't see any mention of snow. He comes back after commercial and says it will just be atmospheric snow and will melt before it hits the ground. I was so pi$$ed because I was ready to head out the door and I waited around to hear that.


I always like that one. It's snowing ,but the air is to dry for it to make to the ground.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Close to 60 here by the end of the week,high 40's today....Chance of a few wet flakes overnight...
Thats our season so far....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

5pm weather today and here is his reason why we are not getting snow now.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

pooleo8;1453641 said:


> Our weather guys tried to push on the people that we got 39" of snow thus far. He is full of sh!t. We have ONLY had about 10" of snowfall.


Glad I am not the only one they said we have like 28. something here we had one 5" one 2" and a few dustings. I would guess 10-15" max and 15 is pushing it!


----------

